# Small bumps on her body - Concerned dog sitter.



## concerned sitter

Hi guys,

I've been watching my cousin's dog while he is away camping and after 4 days, I've started to notice bumps on her body.

I can't seem to remember if it was there before I started dog sitting or if she got them recently.

I came to this forum to ask if this is normal (which I doubt) and if anyone can help me identify the problem.


----------



## Aireal

how much does she weight, first line of action is give her some benadryl


----------



## aimee235

Is there a way to contact your cousin? You might want to ask before you give his dog medication of any kind.


----------



## concerned sitter

aimee235 said:


> Is there a way to contact your cousin? You might want to ask before you give his dog medication of any kind.


I think I'll call my cousin before giving any medication. 
I would hate for him to think I was a bad dog sitter.

So is it confirmed that it is hives?


----------



## Aireal

no maam!!! only a vet can diagnose a medical problem lol, and i agree call your sister she may have you bring her to her vet before doing anything


----------



## IzzosMommy

that is wat it looked like when my friends dog got scabies , you might want to get her to the vet ASAP and clean everything including yourself in the house .. or it can get really bad.


----------



## cyrus84

My pup had something similar. Vet said it was a skin infection and with some antibiotics it cleared right up. Would agree to take your dog to the vet and let them check it out.


----------



## Wingman

Allergic reaction to fleas, or a possible allergy to something in the environment...


----------



## Kathleen

.....just bumps, or is the skin flaky, itchy, red?


----------



## dexter2010

my dog looks EXACTLY like yours, which in itself is amazing, but she also got the EXAKT same bumps on her skin, and on the same spots. so was this ever solved? do u know now what it was? vet is closed here and cant go until monday. anyone know what it is on the pics?


----------



## performanceknls

Those look like hives and is a result of an allergic reaction. Start with some benadryl and the bumps should be gone in a day or two MAX, if not it s something else. Hives normally do not hang around longer than a day or so. The dosage for benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight, each pill is 25mg. So if your dog weighs 50lbs you can give two pills that is 50mg. If your dog weighs 40lbs you can still give 50mg, benadryl is pretty safe in bad cases you can give up to 3mg per pound. You want to give it twice a day for a few days and it should clear up. If not put up another thread and we will try and help.


----------

